

Show HN: Collection of CSS Creations - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com

======
joakin
Wonderful site and idea, good design, maybe too twitter-bootstrappy. Anyway I
love it and I've subscribed inmediately.

I have noticed a subtle bug, if you check the rss, the links of the articles
link to this:

    
    
      http://cssdeck.com/[item-id]/[title]
    

When the actual url on cssdeck is:

    
    
      http://cssdeck.com/item/[item-id]/[title]
    

Please correct that so that I can happily consume the RSS feed :)

~~~
binarydreams
ouch! haha, thanks for pointing out - it's fixed.

------
tayeed
Wonderful work! It would be even better if you can add browser compatibility
for each item.

~~~
ftwinnovations
Absolutely. Came to the comments just to say that.

Also, would be nice if it remembered which "load more" page you had open in a
cookie or something so when going "back" after looking at one in more detail,
I don't have to click Load More again to get back to where I was.

Fantastic site. Keep up the good work. Definitely bookmarking.

~~~
binarydreams
this is a great feature, i will surely look into it and implement. thanks!

------
grovulent
Hey that's pretty neat...

I made a cute little animation of a glowing halo... not as fancy as many of
the submissions on there - but if you think it appropriate I'll whack it up.

<http://camcorderheaven.com.au/halo_demo.html>

~~~
binarydreams
I think it is appropriate. Maybe spice up a bit and add vendor prefixed
version of various CSS3 properties and add it to the collection. Good Luck!

------
conradr
Good stuff,

What would be super useful is something that tells you what it looks like on
older / other browsers, you've obviously thought about this with the image
shots, but many images are missing.

Perhaps some sort of integration with browsershots or even just a text
compatibility chart?

~~~
binarydreams
I have been thinking quite a bit on this particular area. I'll display some of
those info per item very soon. Also some of the items are missing images for
IE7 and IE8 only if those versions do not render the creation at all or break
them to such an extent that the item is no more usable.

~~~
conradr
Ah nice one, perhaps some text to say that would be useful as well.

Another idea is to ask the community to post compatibility and/or hacks to
make them work.

All and all a very useful resource in any case!

------
peterjmag
Great work! I've been looking for a collection like this. I've got something
I'd like to submit, but I'll need to figure out a good way to make it work as
a snippet first: <http://peterjmags.com/css3-animated-type/>

~~~
binarydreams
that's an amazing creation! I just made a pastebin of your code in the
playground - <http://cssdeck.com/t/nEMqir> \- Maybe now you can just strip
down the code if needed and submit ? :)

------
tikhonj
Heh. I clicked the first item. Then I saw a page with a big download button
and some code. I thought "hmm, it would be nice to see a live example...". And
then I realized that the big download button _was_ the example :)

Overall, I really like this idea.

------
hajrice
Thank you SOOOO much for creating this. This is so valuable for me as a
developer+designer.

Consider charging for it. I'd gladly pay $5/mo, if you had 10-20 new posts
every month

~~~
binarydreams
umm, i did'nt have any plans to charge, but now maybe i'll think about it.

------
binarydreams
this is probably the best feedback - <http://pastie.org/3194809> :D

------
loceng
I was wondering when something like this would be made. Thanks. Hope lots of
people contribute.

~~~
binarydreams
i am also hoping so :D

------
DallaRosa
Really nice! I'll be using some of these for sure! Thanks for sharing the
incredible work!

~~~
binarydreams
most welcome!

------
cosmez
great work!

small question, where do you check the implementations for the special
properties? the ones starting with -webkit -ms -moz, etc.

it must be a pain in the arse to write the same stuff 4 times!

~~~
binarydreams
<http://css3please.com> :)

Also i have plans to make /a lot/ of tools to help even more! :D

------
firefoxman1
Hey that's really nice. Has a demo and the snippet right there. Great work!

~~~
binarydreams
thanks :)

------
mp3geek
Is there a clean way to do menus in css, to replace superfish?

~~~
kushsolitary
I create the menu you requested.. <http://www.cssdeck.com/item/84/two-level-
superfishy-menu>

------
binarydreams
many people wanted to donate (or pay in some form). So i added a donation
Paypal email at the bottom most part of the sidebar for now.

------
ak2012
wow this is fantastic! thanks for sharing.. bookmarked.

------
vrikhter
Really well done!

~~~
binarydreams
thank you :)

